# 7-11 question



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Did any replica frames come with Century geometry?

How about if the tt sticker says 7-11 Team, not Corsa?

Also...is there any geometry difference among the Corsa frames--Extra, 01, etc?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The replica 7-11 frames are in century geometry


----------

